# Stopping my electric



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I am moving house and i need to stop the electric in my name. My new house the landlord will be keeping the bills in his name. 
Do i have to go to Rhodes town to do this or is there anywhere else i can go to sort. I live in Haraki.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## KOUKLARA75 (Oct 13, 2011)

You have to go to the office (ΔΕΗ Office) that is for Rhodes area, since you have it in your name means you did once go there to get it connected, you will have to go back there again to disconnect it as well.

ΔΕΗ
ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΣΥΜΗΣ, 851 00 ΡΟΔΟΣ


----------

